# Where to get cheap beer bottles ?



## Twintrades (Feb 26, 2012)

can i get some bottles from our local bars to use ?? Or should i just buy some when i have the $$ ??

Im just trying to be cheap !


----------



## PCharles (Feb 27, 2012)

Twintrades said:


> can i get some bottles from our local bars to use ?? Or should i just buy some when i have the $$ ??
> 
> Im just trying to be cheap !



At first, I purchased a few cases of bottles to get started. I've connected with other beer makers. Many now only kegg, and were willing to let me have their old bottles. I was glad to leave them a bottle of my wine for their assistance. I also gave a few friends a 20 oz bottle of my beer. They are now saving bottles to give to me. I think they want more beer!

I also use champagne bottles. For US bottled champagne, the standard beer cap works fine. These hold 24 ounces.


----------



## Arne (Feb 27, 2012)

Make sure you get cappable bottles not the screw tops. If you find some with the writing printed on them ( like corona bottles ) soak them in vinegar to get rid of the writing. The ink or paint or whatever it is comes off easy with a kitchen scrubber after a hour or two of soaking. Arne.


----------



## Twintrades (Feb 27, 2012)

ok thanks. Im not shure if anyone around here brews anything. If they do i have no clue how to notice. lol


----------



## cpfan (Feb 27, 2012)

I just buy the bottles I like at the local beer seller, and suffer  through having to drink the beer that came in the bottle.

If you have contacts at a local bar, and can cherry pick the bottles, then go for it.

Where do you live? (you can update Location in the User CP.) Some folks may have suggestions for good bottles to look for.

Steve


----------



## Twintrades (Feb 28, 2012)

what are good types to re cap ? ( im shure one of the 20 bars in our lil town wont mind me rummaging through.

I plan on making hard cider, mead, and skeeter pee. Also wine but i think i might have a big box out in the snow with emptys... ?


----------



## Putterrr (Feb 28, 2012)

Arne said:


> Make sure you get cappable bottles not the screw tops. If you find some with the writing printed on them ( like corona bottles ) soak them in vinegar to get rid of the writing. The ink or paint or whatever it is comes off easy with a kitchen scrubber after a hour or two of soaking. Arne.



I have used screw top bottles for over 20 years with no problems. Some of the bottles I have now were purchased in 1992-3 and are still going strong.

If you know anyone that drinks german beer, they are NOT twist-offs and the size is 500ml. I found a guy that is going to start saving me these. He only goes through a few dozen a year so it will take awhile to get a collection


----------



## Arne (Feb 28, 2012)

Twintrades said:


> what are good types to re cap ? ( im shure one of the 20 bars in our lil town wont mind me rummaging through.
> 
> I plan on making hard cider, mead, and skeeter pee. Also wine but i think i might have a big box out in the snow with emptys... ?



Find the bottles you have to use an opener with, not the twist offs. I havn't tried them, but others have said you don't get a good seal trying to cap the twistoffs. Arne.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 28, 2012)

Putterrr said:


> I have used screw top bottles for over 20 years with no problems. Some of the bottles I have now were purchased in 1992-3 and are still going strong.


Two problems with twist-offs that I know of...

1) non-reusable screw top bottles are made of thinner glass, and folks have reported problems with the neck breaking. Not a problem with the Canadian reusable twist-off bottles (as Putterrr is using).

2) they are a little harder to cap. Needs a bit more positive pressure. I have mostly crown cap bottles, and if I do a twist off, I definitely notice the difference. Not a big problem if you have a bench capper, but might be with a hand capper.

Steve


----------

